# tapers



## FindlayBee (Aug 2, 2009)

Two candles could be made by making the wick long enough to allow the candle maker to dip both ends of the wick into the wax. The area that was used to hold the center of the wick then became the hanger for the two candles. At least that is what I did a few times as a kid at the pioneer craft days that my family attended back home.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

dipped tapers are often sold in pairs conmnected together. Some people just like to hang them up on a peg. I make my rolled taper candles in pairs for that reason. I guess you could do tapers poured in a mold the same but they would have to be connected at the botom because it's the only way you can get them out of the mold. You could pair off tapers made in silicone molds and have the tops connected. I'm getting $7.50/pr for rolled tapers, $4.50 each for 10" poured tapers


----------



## candlaman (Nov 17, 2007)

We sell 6" for $2, 8" for $2.50, 10" for $3, and 12" for $3.50. These are poured and sold as singles and unpackaged. Dipped pairs are higher.

Candlaman


----------



## Jeff McGuire (Nov 18, 2005)

I use the molds myself and sell 10" pairs for $9 and smaller taper pairs for $5


----------



## Omie (Nov 10, 2009)

Chef Isaac said:


> are these always sold in sets of two? if yes, why?


I think it's because so many _candlesticks_ are sold as pairs. People like to (or at least used to like to) put pairs of candlesticks on the mantle, on the dining table, on nightstands at either side of a bed, etc...


----------



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

We sell 10" molded tapers (not connected) for $6 a pair in the Betterbee gift box -- price may go up a buck next year..

http://www.betterbee.com/products.asp?dept=905

Once in a blue moon we'll get a request for an odd number but it's extremely rare.


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

We sell 10" molded tapers...

I understood that one way to make candles was to put them in a mould and another to dip. What is a molded taper? I would love to learn to make dipped tapers on a small scale. Anybody know what equipment is required? U searched through the old posts but have not found any information.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

What is a rolled taper?


----------



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

A molded taper is just wax poured in a mold.

Rolled candles are made by rolling foundation around a wick.


----------

